Ask HN: How can we connect everyone better than Facebook and Twitter? - user321
======
nnn1234
Excellent question. Can you define better? or even further is it different for
different verticals?

~~~
schoen
Is there a simple way to say what Facebook and Twitter are currently
optimizing for?

... what most users would want them to optimize for?

... what a critical mass of users would want them to optimize for?

... what you wish they would optimize for?

------
anotheryou
I thought a lot about how to prioritize non personal content without a
suggestion engine. I know this makes the filter bubble even worse, but at
least it's your filter and one does need to do some attention hygene :)

My Idea was to make the curator and the subscriber rate content, but to never
use the mean rating. If you subscribe to someone you trust only his ratings
and can adjust with your ratings (or likes, but not just clicks).

Currently I'm sadly not sure if I have the time to build a prototype alone.
Let me know if you want to know a bit more though.

------
throwout2
face to face

